# Breathing



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I know you all are going to sick of me and my dumb worries and questions. Do any of your Malts breathe rapidly when they are sleeping. I watch her sides move in and out and then she'll take a deep breath and she's fine. Also, she snorts...is that normal?? Sounds like she's sneezing, but not...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with worrying, I do it all the time. Yes Pipper breathes very fast when he's sleeping. The snorting you hear is probably reverse sneezing and its common with maltese. Its kind of scary sounding.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I was going to ask the vet about the fast breathing during sleep. Leila does it too!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I was going to ask the vet about the fast breathing during sleep. Leila does it too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
Sammy does it too  I think it's normal. He goes into deep sleeps at night now as he keeps himself awake most of the day incase he misses something. He's usually out for the count by 8ish.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I can actually move her from one place to the other when she's asleep and she doesn't budge... LOL So that's what reverse sneezing sounds like...jeez..scared the crap out of me.

I love the fact that she's got me out walking several times a day now...And she's usually down by 8:30 or 9 at night. Sleeps straight through the night. My husband (Mr. No Dogs In The House) insists that she has her own pillow with a Tinkerbell pillowcase set right in between us.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Daisy breathes very fast and then sometimes I dot think she's breathing at all when she stops the rapid breathing but she is. Daisy will also twitch run and bark in her sleep.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

That was the other thing. I put my hand on her sometimes and its doesn't feel like she's breathing at all... And Mia also chases things in her sleep. She was yipping up a storm early this morning..and her little legs were just pumping away.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

It might not be anything at all but please define fast and heavy......
My one girl breaths like that since she has a heart condition.
No question to me is dumb I mean in the end you will always learn something new
But if anything I would always consult with a vet , I am always in touch with my vet even for simple questions


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not heavy really..just rapid. Right now, she's asleep next to me and breathing normally. I'm thinking the fast breathing comes when she's sleep chasing something. I can wake her and she's fine. But, I will keep a definite eye on it.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes the fast breathing comes before daisy runs in her sleep too I wonder what they dream of.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know what she was chasing, but she was yipping in her sleep. What was really funny, was Jasmine, one of our cats, got on the bed and she was awake and on all four feet in a split second...she looked at her like "Can I help you?" After Jazzy decided to just lie down next to me, Mia flopped back and was asleep instantly. How do they do that? I'm having a sleep study done tonight at a sleep center because I don't sleep well. I don't know how they expect me to sleep with no animals on my bed.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

nwyant1946 said:


> I don't know what she was chasing, but she was yipping in her sleep. What was really funny, was Jasmine, one of our cats, got on the bed and she was awake and on all four feet in a split second...she looked at her like "Can I help you?" After Jazzy decided to just lie down next to me, Mia flopped back and was asleep instantly. How do they do that? I'm having a sleep study done tonight at a sleep center because I don't sleep well. I don't know how they expect me to sleep with no animals on my bed.


That is very common the yipping in the sleep. Everything you explained is normal and no need to worry. Good luck on your sleep study tonight.....I would find that strange too not being in my normal environment.


----------

